# Wheel eeze tires



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys I need some wheel eeze tires. I figured I would ask the forum before I ordered them online. Anyway if you have some that you would like to sell gimmee a shout or PM. I would prefer 30 cm tires but would consider any size. 685-5909


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

there is a place in Foley Al on the Beach express north right before highway 98 a huge warehouse thats where we bought our tires from yesterday for 25$ a peace.


----------



## BeachRat (Apr 3, 2010)

> *Hunter (4/2/2010)*there is a place in Foley Al on the Beach express north right before highway 98 a huge warehouse thats where we bought our tires from yesterday for 25$ a peace.






Any Idea what the name of the place was ?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

I dont rember.. but it's almost like a contracters supply place.. you cant miss it about 1 mile before the Shell station if you going south bound look too your Left and you will see it..


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

hang on my bad. if your going north one the beach express about a mile before the shell station that is on 98. if your going to the south on the beach express you will see the shell then about a mile to the south of the shell.... hope this diddnt confuse you..


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

$25 a piece ? I thought those big sand tires were over $100 each ? 

The guy with the cart tent at the Outcast sale wanted over $300 for the kit to convert a fishing cart over to wheel eeze tires. Are we talking about the same tires ?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

http://http://secure.wheeleez.com/cgi-bin/UCEditor?MERCHANTID=WZINC&ADD=WZ1-30CA

I hope this is what you are looking for, and i think that is a set too..


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I bet it's for the small tires and not the ones he wants. I've only seen the bigger ones for around a hundred bucks


----------

